# My little Mice *Pic Heavy*



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I wanted to post some pics of my pretty little mice. I had mice for a long time before I had rats and when they died I said to myself I was gonna stick to rats for a while....fat chance!! I saw a Satin BEW and couldn't help but want mice again 
Jaeda - Satin BEW
Jujube- Satin Blue Tan
JD - Satin Angore Black Tan


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG...they are stunning!!! They are the shiniest little satin critters that I've ever seen! Gorgeous!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you! I will say that half of it is attributed to a good camera. But Satin does photograph very pretty. It is my personal opinion that JD is the prettiest...though I am not sure why I think that cuz Jaeda is amazing as well.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

They are precious!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

If JD disappears... it wasn't me.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

YellowSpork...your house will be the first place I look


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Aha, but you don't know where I live!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I know the city!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

They are all very lovely mice.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Touché.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are gorgeous! I saw some beautiful little golden mice in the pet shop a few days ago. It's the first time I've ever seen proper pet mice in person, they were gorgeous. I'd have been almost tempted by them! 

Out of curiosity, what cage do you keep them in? Do they need much space? I'm incredibly tempted by the little cuties!


----------



## Wake (Sep 29, 2012)

Aww they are so tiny and cute! I cannot put into words how adorable they are! Keep an eye on them because I'm sure a few would want to steal! Not me nope... heheh.
Jaeda's little pink part on her nose is so cute! Just had to put that out there! ;D


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

They are all too precious. Your first one looks so chubby and cute xD


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Babs said:


> Those are gorgeous! I saw some beautiful little golden mice in the pet shop a few days ago. It's the first time I've ever seen proper pet mice in person, they were gorgeous. I'd have been almost tempted by them!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what cage do you keep them in? Do they need much space? I'm incredibly tempted by the little cuties!


I know this isn't my thread, but I have two little mice myself. I keep them in a 10 gallon aquarium since they are safer and less smelly than cages. (I say less smelly because cages like the crittertrails and habitrails get really smelly in the tubes and they are difficult to clean.. not to mention they have caused injuries to a lot of pets) I originally was going to house my mice in a cage, but I spoke to many people have have kept mice and a few that actually breed mice and they all said cages were bad for mice because they can easily escape and cages can hurt them. I actually posted an ad on craigslist looking for a used cage when I first got my mice, and I got quite a few responses from people telling me to reconsider getting a cage for them.
I've read that 10 gallon is fine for one or two mice, but any more will need a larger tank.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes tanks are best.  I love them but sometimes it is fun to hang stuff from bars on the barred cages. So I try to mix it up for the meeces but JD usually is in a tank and the girls are usually in a barred cage. Mice really don't need that much space, as said before, a 10 gallon is enough room for 2 to 3. They are really awesome and totally win the cuteness factor!


----------

